# 2011 Missouri Valley Wine Competition



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just found out the Missouri has a wine competition!! Think i might enter in my Strawberry Peach.

I would like to enter my Chardonel and Seyval - but they aren't ready yet. I will probably enter those next year though.

$10 entry fee

http://mvws.org/


----------



## robie (Jan 14, 2011)

Lots of grapes grown there in your state, as you probably know. I used to travel between Joplin and St Louis and stop by the roadside fruit stands on the interstate. (The farmers would put the stand up against the fence on their side; tourists would stop along the interstate and buy grapes.) 

I remember they were huge, purple grapes and were very sweet and delicious. They were likely table grapes that I tried, but they were really nice. haven't been back through there in many years...


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

go for it jon!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 20, 2011)

dang, waaaay to soon for anything we have. hopefully there are more in MO later in the year. We have alot of work to do and need time before we can do anything like this.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> dang, waaaay to soon for anything we have. hopefully there are more in MO later in the year. We have alot of work to do and need time before we can do anything like this.
> 
> Good Luck!!!



midwest, by the time u r ready to enter any competitions, i hope we buy it all up! you better save some bottles for competition!


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 23, 2011)

well, i've looked at their site and they have tons of divisions! i think i may send in my blackberry! u gonna send in your strawberry peach jon? 
or are u in a position to drop it off?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 23, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> well, i've looked at their site and they have tons of divisions! i think i may send in my blackberry! u gonna send in your strawberry peach jon?
> or are u in a position to drop it off?



Yup - i am going to drop it off this week. I work downtown STL - about 25 mins from the St. Louis Wine and Beer making shop - and that is a drop off point.

They also do labels - $1.00 per label - i am thinking of entering a couple.


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 23, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yup - i am going to drop it off this week. I work downtown STL - about 25 mins from the St. Louis Wine and Beer making shop - and that is a drop off point.
> 
> They also do labels - $1.00 per label - i am thinking of entering a couple.



i've never mailed in an entry (the recent wky was my first), any do's and don'ts for mail ins?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 23, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> i've never mailed in an entry (the recent wky was my first), any do's and don'ts for mail ins?



Only thing i can think of - make sure it is properly packaged - send it soon enough in case it breaks and you can send another.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 24, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> midwest, by the time u r ready to enter any competitions, i hope we buy it all up! you better save some bottles for competition!



lol. gotta save some what am going to drink? lol. that and I need to look into a when and where. we still haven't bottled anything!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I won!!!*

I won a medal and an award in this competition for my Strawberry Peach wine!!! They are presenting the medals and awards on March 10th.

Not sure at this point what the medal and award is - but i know i won something!!!!

Will keep you posted!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats, its going to be shiny, so how did you find out? Crackedcork



winemaker_3352 said:


> I won a medal and an award in this competition for my Strawberry Peach wine!!! They are presenting the medals and awards on March 10th.
> 
> Not sure at this point what the medal and award is - but i know i won something!!!!
> 
> Will keep you posted!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks!!!

I got an email from the president of the Missouri Valley Wine Society telling me that I won.

As far as hearing about the competition - I just googled for Missouri wine competitions.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 26, 2011)

Alright - so I won a gold medal for my Strawberry Peach and I won a $100 gift certificate for the Hi Score on a Non Grape Fruit.

Thanks for everybody's help through my journey!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok Jon now get ready for the big one as time is running out. Its not cheap either so be prepared for entry fee shock!


----------



## Flem (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations, Jon. That's impressive.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats 3352. Just curious, how much experience do you have at wine making? With over 2,000 post, I'm guessing years and years.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 26, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Congrats 3352. Just curious, how much experience do you have at wine making? With over 2,000 post, I'm guessing years and years.



I have been doing this for 5 years - but when i started - i knew nothing. I didn't have this site to go to for help.

So needless to say it a few years of making some rocket fuel or bad wine before i started figuring out what i was doing.

Each batch and year that went by they got better - found some info online which also helped out.

Then - the best thing that ever happened - I found this forum and joined exactly 1 year ago.. From that point - things took off. Questions i had were answered - the gaps in my recipes began to fill in.

This site has helped me tremendously!!!

Don't think it takes that long to make good wine - it just took me that long b/c i had nothing or no one for help.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 27, 2011)

good stuff! we've gone down that same route. been on here since aug 09, but figured most of it out before. this site has helped to fine tune things though. going from homemade to commercial has been another leap. i really hope we can compare with our homemade versions. it's not easy.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Super Jon. It is nice to get a bit of validation that your wine is really good. 

So Dan, what is the big one?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Super Jon. It is nice to get a bit of validation that your wine is really good.
> 
> So Dan, what is the big one?



The Winemaker Magazine Competition. Entries have to be in by March 4th. Fee is $25.00 for each bottle.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I figured it was. Just a bit ofa prompting for the contest and trying to get others interested in entering it. I can't enter anymore


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks 3352. I'm going down the same path, just a few years behind you.  This site has helped me advance tremendously, just by me reading older threads. Seems novice winemakers have alot of the same questions.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations Jon!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 11, 2011)

Picked up my medals last night and the $100 gift certificate to FineVineWines.com 

Looks like i will be shopping very soon!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 11, 2011)

*Way to go*


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> The Winemaker Magazine Competition. Entries have to be in by March 4th. Fee is $25.00 for each bottle.



So how many did you enter Dan?


----------



## wjdonahue (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to see some other MO winemakers here. Another great competition (with really great medals and prizes is the Wine Classic held each November by the Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters. Last year over 250 entries. A little bit different than other competitions, with great feedback to the winemaker by the judges about the possible causes and cures for any imperfections. Check it out at www.cellarmasters.org


----------

